# te la desti a gambe



## danalto

Già ho espresso più volte il mio odio per il passato remoto...e appena ho scritto questa frase mi sono chiesta: sarà corretta?
*
E te la desti a gambe?

*Davvero bruttina...


----------



## claudine2006

danalto said:


> Già ho espresso più volte il mio odio per il passato remoto...e appena ho scritto questa frase mi sono chiesta: sarà corretta?
> 
> *E te la desti a gambe?*


----------



## danalto

Brutta davvero. Grazie, Claudine.


----------



## claudine2006

danalto said:


> Brutta davvero. Grazie, Claudine.


Io non la trovo così brutta. Il passato remoto è un tempo molto utile, il suo scarso uso nella lingua parlata fa sì che suoni "strano". Ed è un vero peccato.


----------



## danalto

Sarà...
A proposito di passato remoto, che mi crea sempre parecchi problemi...ora dico un'eresia: è possibile nel corso dello stesso dialogo al passato remoto usare anche l'imperfetto?


----------



## claudine2006

danalto said:


> Sarà...
> A proposito di passato remoto, che mi crea sempre parecchi problemi...ora dico un'eresia: è possibile nel corso dello stesso dialogo al passato remoto usare anche l'imperfetto?


Direi di sì. Per esempio se descrivi un'azione nel passato e la stessa frase contiene anche una descrizione.
Andai a casa del mio amico dove c'era molta gente riunita.


----------



## danalto

Grazie, Claudine.
Esempio:
Si tratta sempre di un episodio di Cold Case.

 JEFFRIES     
E poi te la desti a gambe? .. Senza aiutarla?
  ANDRE          
Si guardi allo specchio, l’avrebbe fatto anche lei. (_sono entrambi di colore...)_
  JEFFRIES     
Io non ho ucciso nessuno.
  ANDRE          
Nemmeno io.
  JEFFRIES     
Però il padre della ragazza ti ha visto. (o meglio *ti vide*?)
  ANDRE          
Quante volte ve lo devo ripetere, quell’uomo ha mentito!

Quando sono costretta ad usare il passato remoto ad un certo punto mi si blocca il cervello...non ci posso fare nulla!


----------



## claudine2006

danalto said:


> Grazie, Claudine.
> Esempio:
> Si tratta sempre di un episodio di Cold Case.
> 
> JEFFRIES
> E poi te la desti a gambe? .. Senza aiutarla?
> ANDRE
> Si guardi allo specchio, l’avrebbe fatto anche lei. (_sono entrambi di colore...)_
> JEFFRIES
> Io non ho ucciso nessuno.
> ANDRE
> Nemmeno io.
> JEFFRIES
> Però il padre della ragazza ti ha visto. (o meglio *ti vide*?)
> ANDRE
> Quante volte ve lo devo ripetere, quell’uomo ha mentito!
> 
> Quando sono costretta ad usare il passato remoto ad un certo punto mi si blocca il cervello...non ci posso fare nulla!


Secondo me, vanno bene entrambi.


----------



## danalto

Ti ringrazio davvero tanto!


----------



## DDT

mmmh, visto il contesto secondo me dovresti utilizzare o due passati remoti o due passati prossimi...visto che dopo nel dialogo c'è la frase che contiene "ti ha visto/ti vide" allo stesso modo credo che sarebbe meglio dire "te la sei data a gambe/te la desti a gambe"

DDT


----------



## Necsus

Ahimè, Dani, nonostante il sincero rammarico per la ormai sempre più ridotta frequentazione del nostro caro vecchio amico (ei fu), il mio consiglio è di ricorrere in questo caso allo strausato passato prossimo, qualora non esista un motivo specifico più che valido per giustificare l'uso del passato remoto.


----------



## danalto

Franci, io come ho già detto evito di usarlo, ma in questa serie si parla di fatti avvenuti molti anni prima, ecco perché sono _costretta _a ricorrervi.


----------



## rocamadour

Il passato remoto in sé ha il suo valore e le sue sfumature, ma il problema è che qui si tratta pur sempre di dialoghi e che l'uso del passato remoto finisce per renderli poco credibili. Chi di noi ormai lo usa in una normale conversazione? Qui al nord, poi...


----------



## sabrinita85

O usi il passato prossimo o quello remoto, non puoi fare un miscuglio... suonerebbe incoerente dal punto di vista verbale.
I propenderei per il passato prossimo, in fondo, come dice bene Rocamadour, non si usa più quello remoto, almeno in scambi conversazionali spontanei.


----------



## danalto

Ho scelto il passato remoto perché ho necessità di separare molto nettamente il passato dal presente.


----------



## Dragoberto

Ciao, io credo che sia giusto mescolare passato remoto e passato prossimo in questo dialogo: le due azioni al passato prossimo hanno effetti sul presente, giusto? ti ha visto nel senso che chi ti ha visto ti può tuttora riconoscere, ha mentito nel senso che la sua menzogna provoca effetti attuali.


----------



## daniele712

danalto said:


> Grazie, Claudine.
> Esempio:
> Si tratta sempre di un episodio di Cold Case.
> 
> JEFFRIES
> E poi te la desti a gambe? .. Senza aiutarla?
> ANDRE
> Si guardi allo specchio, l’avrebbe fatto anche lei. (_sono entrambi di colore...)_
> JEFFRIES
> Io non ho ucciso nessuno.
> ANDRE
> Nemmeno io.
> JEFFRIES
> Però il padre della ragazza ti ha visto. (o meglio *ti vide*?)
> ANDRE
> Quante volte ve lo devo ripetere, quell’uomo ha mentito!
> ....



Per la mia esperienza NON si usa fare una domanda (e più in generale dire contestare ricordare domandare al tuo interlocutore)usando il passato remoto.
Mentre può benissimo capitare anche nell'uso corrente di usarlo per raccontare un avvenimento - es. Me ne andai via da genova 10 anni fa [Se ne andò via da Genova]ma Quando sei andato via ( NON andasti via)da Genova?-

quindi per esempio...

A-E poi me ne andai e senza aiutarla.

J-Ma lui ti ha visto! 

A-Quande volte te lo devo ripetere quell'uomo mente!  ( tre tempi diversi).

o 
A-Quante volte te lo devo ripetere non mi ha visto nessuno.

Nell'esempio che hai riportato userei il passato prossimo(sei data a gambe-ti ha visto)in entrambe le frasi.


----------



## itka

Buongiorno a tutti !
Mi risulta un po' curiosa questa discussione. Vorrei sapere come lo sentite quel passato remoto. A me piace, mi sembra chiaro e lo uso volentieri. Forse perché ho imparato l'italiano con Toscani. Ho sentito che il passato remoto si usa ancora pure nel parlare in Toscana. Vero ? Chiaro che si usa di più nello scritto, ma c'è ancora gente che parla al passato remoto, o sone rimasta l'ultima ?


----------



## tie-break

Ciao Itka,
io personalmente non lo uso mai! E' vero che in passato era molto piu' in voga però anche oggigiorno capita di incontrare persone che lo usano, ci mancherebbe!
Penso comunque, e qui magari qualcuno mi puo' confermare, che al sud, e in particolare in Sicilia, sia ancora ben radicato.


----------



## gabrigabri

Secondo me è sbagliato dire che non si usa nella lingua parlata: basta sentire un sicialiano e un campano, oppure appunto un toscano. 
Infatti penso che gli stranieri dovrebbero imparare l'uso del passato remoto, anche solo per capire ciò che viene detto, e non saltarlo completamente perchè tanto viene usato solo nello scritto o raramente nel parlato.


----------



## daniele712

danalto said:


> Franci, io come ho già detto evito di usarlo, ma in questa serie si parla di fatti avvenuti molti anni prima, ecco perché sono _costretta _a ricorrervi.


Puoi anche dire  :
Il big bang da cui ha avuto origine l'universo si è verificato 13 miliardi di anni fa- Napoleone è nato nel 1769. In un libro (che acquisisce ovviamente un senso divulgativo) più facilmente troveresti big bang da cui ebbe origine l'universo( si verificò- ma anche si è verificato nel 1769) - Napoleone nacque nel 1769.

Insomma nelle conversazioni(sopratutto nel linguaggio scritto) è molto di più un eccezione l'uso del passato remoto di quanto lo sia l'uso del passato prossimo(compresi i casi in cui la logica farebbe preferire il primo).Anche se in alcuni contesti si fa ancora preferire il passato remoto come nell'esempio: "quella volta ebbi ragione(torto,fortuna,sfortuna)".


----------



## claudine2006

gabrigabri said:


> Secondo me è sbagliato dire che non si usa nella lingua parlata: basta sentire un siciliano e un campano, oppure appunto un toscano.
> Infatti penso che gli stranieri dovrebbero imparare l'uso del passato remoto, anche solo per capire ciò che viene detto, e non saltarlo completamente perchè tanto viene usato solo nello scritto o raramente nel parlato.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. Non mi piaccono affatto questi tentativi di "appiattimento e semplificazione" della lingua italiana la cui bellezza è dovuta anche alla ricchezza delle sue costruzioni sintattiche e grammaticali.


----------

